# Pulled Pork in a Roaster?



## desertloper (May 16, 2016)

Probably sacrilege; but has any one cooked pork butts in an electric roaster?

Can't find much for help on Google; needing to do 60lbs or so and not wanting to babysit the smoker on this one.

Just looking for tips/insight/lessons learned.


----------



## bluefrog (May 17, 2016)

Yes.  I have an Oster electric smoker, roster.  I use it for small butts, I use my Vision kamodo if doing a lot. It comes out fine in the Oster and I can turn the heat down to a real low setting to keep it warm.


----------



## westby (May 17, 2016)

It is sacrilege, but it will work.  No smoke flavor or good bark though.

Why not cook them to 160 - 165 in your smoker and then transfer to roasters for the remainder of the cook?


----------



## pc farmer (May 17, 2016)

westby said:


> It is sacrilege, but it will work.  No smoke flavor or good bark though.
> 
> Why not cook them to 160 - 165 in your smoker and then transfer to roasters for the remainder of the cook?


This is what I do for large cooks.      4-6 hours in the smoker to get the smoke flavor then into my large roaster.


----------



## desertloper (May 19, 2016)

I like that idea-but we're doing this offsite from where my smoker is.

It's going to get the BBQ sauce treatment after pulling...anyhow.

Not my preferred method, but it will suffice for this project

I'm thinking 325 with a little liquid in the bottom of the pan and should be done in 8 hrs or so with 15lb butts.

Anyone think differently?


----------



## hardcookin (May 20, 2016)

Best advise I can give you is...pass that job unto someone else. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## damon555 (May 20, 2016)

It's not hard to do.....I've cooked pulled pork like that with great success. It's not BBQ but roasted pulled pork tastes great. We slow cooked ours in chicken broth......that's what I'd recommend for your liquid. Put some carrots, onions and celery in there and you've got some sides too.


----------



## newberrykc (May 24, 2016)

I've done this many times.  I've just poked many holes in the butt with a knife and add kosher salt, garlic pepper, and liquid smoke all over it.  I cook it fat side up.  You will want to put foil over the roaster then place the lid on it, helps keep the heat in.  I cook it til the bone slides out easy.  You can do it with a crock pot as well, same way.  Just put it on high and let it go.  I don't put liquids in it either.  Good luck.


----------



## smokerjim (May 24, 2016)

my wife makes them in the slow cooker once in a while she uses rootbeer for the liquid she'll put it in before we go to work and it's done when we get home.


----------



## desertloper (May 24, 2016)

newberrykc said:


> I've done this many times.  I've just poked many holes in the butt with a knife and add kosher salt, garlic pepper, and liquid smoke all over it.  I cook it fat side up.  You will want to put foil over the roaster then place the lid on it, helps keep the heat in.  I cook it til the bone slides out easy.  You can do it with a crock pot as well, same way.  Just put it on high and let it go.  I don't put liquids in it either.  Good luck.



What temp did you set the roaster to?
Approx how long did it take?
I'm thinking it has to be fairly quick..


----------



## stolps (May 24, 2016)

c farmer said:


> This is what I do for large cooks.      4-6 hours in the smoker to get the smoke flavor then into my large roaster.


I have actually done butts in my oven at 225 degrees and cooked them like I would on my smoker. I have actually gotten good bark but yes you will not get any smoke flavor. I cook them in a large foil pan and place a rack in the pan elevating the butt keeping it out of the juices that render down. I believe this helps create that bark like you would get in your smoker. When I pull it I mix those juices back in and it tastes great.


----------

